# Bye Bye Pepper



## Bville (Oct 30, 2016)

Pepper went over the rainbow bridge today. We will miss her so much.:rip:


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Oct 31, 2016)

So sorry for your loss, she was a lovely little girl. Rest in peace and binky free. :bunnyangel:


----------



## Aki (Oct 31, 2016)

I'm so sorry to read that. She was a very beautiful bunny. The time we have with them always flies by too quickly...


----------



## Thumperina (Oct 31, 2016)

I am very sorry to read this. What a sweet bun she was! Binky free dear Pepper!


----------

